# All dead as ex-NRL star pours petrol on self, three kids and wife, sets all on fire and stabs self



## LegoTugboat (Feb 19, 2020)

*How cowardly rampage unfolded: Evil father stabbed himself to death in the street as his three children burned alive inside petrol-doused car and neighbours fought to save his wife's life with a garden hose*









						Footy star 'sets car on fire killing himself and his three children'
					

Rowan Baxter, 42, who torched his estranged wife's car with their three children inside escaped the inferno and stabbed himself to death in their Brisbane street as he watched his kids die.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				


















A father who torched his estranged wife's car with their three children inside escaped the inferno and stabbed himself to death as he watched his children perish. 

Rowan Charles Baxter's three children, Aaliyah, six, Laianah, four, and Trey, three, all died when the family's white SUV was set alight at Camp Hill, in Brisbane's south east, at about 8.20am on Wednesday. 

Hannah Baxter, the children's mother, 31, was driving the Kia Sportage and is in a critical condition in hospital after suffering 'significant' burns in the blaze.
The 42-year-old former NRL player jumped in the car as Ms Baxter strapped the children in to do the school drop off. 

She was parked down the road from her parents home. Aaron Snell, a neighbour who witnessed the horror said he initially thought he was watching a road rage attack before he realised the gravity of the situation.

By the time he reacted, Ms Baxter had escaped from the car and was rolling on the footpath in an attempt to smother the flames. A Good Samaritan was also trying to hose her down to stop the fire.
Witnesses said they heard her shouting 'he's poured petrol on me' at the time.
Baxter was also still alive.
He was across the road, but returned to the car to salvage a knife. He then stabbed himself in the chest, Mr Snell said. 






Mr Snell, who is trained in CPR, said he was trying to assess whether he could perform it on Baxter because he was 'just in all matter of states,' he told The Courier Mail.

'As I came to the front after calling Triple-0, I saw her (Hannah). She was smoking, her body was smoking and on fire,' Mr Snell said.  
By this point, others were on the scene and trying to put out the fire in an attempt to save the children, who were still trapped inside.

Mr Snell believes Baxter attempted to stop them helping his children in his final moments.
'He was so angry and just going absolutely crazy. It appeared like he wanted [the car] to burn,' he said. 

Baxter, an ex-New Zealand Warriors player, stabbed himself with a knife during the horrific attack on his family.  
The couple had recently separated and shut down the business they ran together, Integr8 Fitness, based at Capalaba.
The car blaze occurred just metres from Hannah's parents' house. 






In recent months, Baxter flooded his Facebook site with photos and videos of his children, describing them as 'my world'. 
'T-R-E-Y, love you to the moon and back,' he posted six days ago.
'Goodnight my babies, Daddy loves you,' he posted a month ago.

On December 30, Baxter posted a photo of his three children saying 'I miss you all' .
Friends were worried. 
Weightlifting friend Joey Abraham wrote to Baxter four days ago: 'Chin up brother everything will work out just hang in there my bro. 
'A lot of people care about you and the situation you're facing.'  

A reeling Mr Abraham told Daily Mail Australia after the incident: 'Rowan was in a real bad place there for a bit because of the separation.
'If you knew Rowan when he at his best and to see him like last week then you know how far he'd fallen. 
'He was just a shadow of the person he used to be. 
'It's just unbelievable that he could do this. 
'They were beautiful kids, they were a beautiful family.'  

Queensland Police officers were called to a family violence incident that allegedly involved the couple just last month, The Courier-Mail reported. 
But the family were not involved in any Family Court or Federal Circuit Court proceedings. 
Rowan Baxter's business website described him as an accomplished body weight trainer for NRL and AFL rugby league teams. 
Social media photos showed Baxter training with Brisbane Broncos staff and posing with WWE's The Undertaker and All Black Nathan Harris.

Meanwhile, Ms Baxter described herself as 'an enthusiastic, passionate mother of three'. 
She proudly told how she trained through each of her pregnancies and has won gold and silver medals for trampolining at international events.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 19, 2020)

I was going to make a shitty pun, but this is just fucked up. I hope this piece of shit gets gangraped in Hell for all eternity


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Feb 19, 2020)

Jesus Christ. Too bad he died, I'd have LOVED to see this pile of shit dealt with in the prisons.


----------



## The Unbecoming (Feb 19, 2020)

What kinda cut you want?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 19, 2020)

What the fuck is the NRL


----------



## LegoTugboat (Feb 19, 2020)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> What the fuck is the NRL



National Rugby League. It's a sport which the apes and barbarians in Queensland, New South Wales and New Zealand play, where they run around in short shorts after a ball, wrestle each other to the ground and scream.

It's basically gay sex that has uniforms and sponsors.


----------



## Thornforg (Feb 19, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> I was going to make a shitty pun, but this is just fucked up. I hope this piece of shit gets gangraped in Hell for all eternity


I'm right there with you. The moment I saw the title I had something worry to say, but after reading the article I just can't. What an absolutely fucked up event. Jesus Christ. Maybe part of the part of the cause was brain damage, but at some point the onus to stop was on him and he just.. Didn't.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 19, 2020)

LegoTugboat said:


> National Rugby League. It's a sport which the apes and barbarians in Queensland, New South Wales and New Zealand play, where they run around in short shorts after a ball, wrestle each other to the ground and scream.
> 
> It's basically gay sex that has uniforms and sponsors.


I thought their new national sport was Mosque shooting to GAS! GAS! GAS!


----------



## ??? (Feb 19, 2020)

He was awfully hot and bothered about his family.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 19, 2020)

LegoTugboat said:


> National Rugby League.



Ah, so he pulled a Chris Benoit and went nuts after too many hits to the head.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 19, 2020)

It may sound awful, but if I was the wife, I think I would've preferred to not have been saved.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 19, 2020)

Any reason why he did or any signs? My God, this is just...


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 19, 2020)

Honestly, as much as a morbid cunt I am and as much as I have casually or seriously entertained the idea of doing the old An Hero Boogaloo in my lifetime, I just cannot comprehend people who chose to poison their suicide with trying to directly kill and hurt other people, let alone family and friends.

If its about some bullshit "taking control of muh life" thing then off yourself quickly after spending every last penny you have on proverbial/literal bitches and blow

If its about getting revenge on the wife then just blame her a bunch of times in the facebook suicide note or make it look like she murdered you

Hell if its about getting attention then just do some variation of the classic assless fursuit carchase that makes your death the stuff of legends for years to come and winds up turning you into a folk hero among internet niggers like the killdozer guy



_- for reference - _


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Feb 19, 2020)

The wife was smokin' hot.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> It may sound awful, but if I was the wife, I think I would've preferred to not have been saved.


Totally agree, she's going to struggle through recovery remembering that she's all that's left of the family. And probably the event itself.


----------



## 6thRanger (Feb 19, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> Any reason why he did or any signs? My God, this is just...


It's likely the classic. Wife is no longer interested in being with him. He stares down the barrel of losing 30-70% of his net worth and seeing much less of his children. He stews on this. Maybe is explicitly threatened with it. It combines with underlying mental illness / rugby brain damage and probable substance abuse, and then he begins. Once he begins, it's too late, and he follows through. Then ends his life to avoid the consequences. Many such cases. Sad.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Feb 19, 2020)

Holy shit dude, this is some death metal shit right  here. Stabbing yourself in the chest while watching your family burn to death in a car you set aflame yourself. Fucking brutal.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 19, 2020)

6thRanger said:


> It's likely the classic. Wife is no longer interested in being with him. He stares down the barrel of losing 30-70% of his net worth and seeing much less of his children. He stews on this. Maybe is explicitly threatened with it. It combines with underlying mental illness / rugby brain damage and probable substance abuse, and then he begins. Once he begins, it's too late, and he follows through. Then ends his life to avoid the consequences. Many such cases. Sad.



I assume this is not uncommon for older rugby players to be unhinged from all the physical impacts to the brain but I live in the US and don't know anything about Rugby. This is Chris Benoit level of mental derangement.


----------



## FlightOfTheBumbleBee (Feb 19, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Honestly, as much as a morbid cunt I am and as much as I have casually or seriously entertained the idea of doing the old An Hero Boogaloo in my lifetime, I just cannot comprehend people who chose to poison their suicide with trying to directly kill and hurt other people, let alone family and friends.
> 
> If its about some bullshit "taking control of muh life" thing then off yourself quickly after spending every last penny you have on proverbial/literal bitches and blow
> 
> ...


Woah, did the parachute really say Ron Paul 2008?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 19, 2020)

The mother is dead.

*His wife, Hannah, 31, died later in hospital after suffering 'significant' burns *










						The footy friends of father who killed himself and children
					

Rowan Charles Baxter, 42, and his three children, all aged under the age of ten, died after the family's white SUV was set on fire in Camp Hill, south-eastern Brisbane on Wednesday morning.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Livecorpse (Feb 19, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> The mother is dead.
> 
> *His wife, Hannah, 31, died later in hospital after suffering 'significant' burns *
> 
> ...



Well, this is a depressing way to start the day. Wherever she is, I hope she gets to see her children again.


----------



## Gunt Nut (Feb 19, 2020)

Aw nigga that’s fucked


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Feb 19, 2020)

As much as I hate to say it, in her position I'd probably have been praying for death. Between the horrific burns, the loss of her kids, and the horror of what happened... Urgh. I can't even imagine trying to go on after that. I accept that makes me weak, but still.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 19, 2020)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Ah, so he pulled a Chris Benoit and went nuts after too many hits to the head.


ALL THEY HAD TO DO WAS TAP


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Feb 19, 2020)

What did your fucking kids ever do to you?
"Oh I was afraid of losing them"
... So you kill them in one of the certifiably most painful ways known to man? Yeah, that's the epitome of parental love and not the sign of a psychopathic lunatic. Rot in piss.


MembersSchoolPizza said:


> As much as I hate to say it, in her position I'd probably have been praying for death. Between the horrific burns, the loss of her kids, and the horror of what happened... Urgh. I can't even imagine trying to go on after that. I accept that makes me weak, but still.


It wouldn't make you weak, the human psyche can only sustain so much trauma before you can't come back. Anyone who thinks a noose after this is "weak" are usually the type to  haughtily think "I'd handle it differently" only to crack under the pressure when push comes to shove.


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 19, 2020)

mental instability in ex-NRL players is common, though it usually manifests as depression and/or domestic abuse. one of the problems with that kind of combo is the fact that most ex-players remain built like brick shithouses well into their 40s and 50s, and their gymbunny wives are unfortunately the first to end up in the emergency room.

this, however, is absolutely next level fucked.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Feb 19, 2020)

6thRanger said:


> It's likely the classic. Wife is no longer interested in being with him. He stares down the barrel of losing 30-70% of his net worth and seeing much less of his children. He stews on this. Maybe is explicitly threatened with it. It combines with underlying mental illness / rugby brain damage and probable substance abuse, and then he begins. Once he begins, it's too late, and he follows through. Then ends his life to avoid the consequences. Many such cases. Sad.



There are also many cases of women who take it on the kids after a partner or former partners starts a new life or cheat on them. It's definitely a case of insanity happening there. Not excusing it, just trying to look for explanations for whatever happens when a person loses the notion of family stability.

Sadly, as I've mentioned in another similar threat, t his won't be dealt properly and "muh sexism" will likely be used to explain the case and make more activism that makes women always look like the only victims of domestic/family violence rather than focus on the psychological aspects of the perpetrator. I've seen a few cases in which the mother was the one hurting the children and I've also read the excuses made for them: "it's not the same because society", "I'm sure she was abused by the ex", etc.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Feb 19, 2020)

Seems like Dads started to use the same Tactics as Islamist terrorists, it worked for Islamic terrorists it lead to capitulation of the WEST. Well see how it will work for Fathers.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Feb 19, 2020)

Tasty Tatty said:


> There are also many cases of women who take it on the kids after a partner or former partners starts a new life or cheat on them. It's definitely a case of insanity happening there. Not excusing it, just trying to look for explanations for whatever happens when a person loses the notion of family stability.
> 
> Sadly, as I've mentioned in another similar threat, t his won't be dealt properly and "muh sexism" will likely be used to explain the case and make more activism that makes women always look like the only victims of domestic/family violence rather than focus on the psychological aspects of the perpetrator. I've seen a few cases in which the mother was the one hurting the children and I've also read the excuses made for them: "it's not the same because society", "I'm sure she was abused by the ex", etc.



I mean, I get what you're saying, but on the other hand this _fuckstain burned his children alive. _His wife could have been kicking him in the testicles every night while her bull ass-raped him after ploughing her and it wouldn't in the slightest matter to me. If that comes across as trying to present the wife as the victim or something, well... I guess it kind of does, but I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Feb 19, 2020)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> I mean, I get what you're saying, but on the other hand this _fuckstain burned his children alive. _His wife could have been kicking him in the testicles every night while her bull ass-raped him after ploughing her and it wouldn't in the slightest matter to me. If that comes across as trying to present the wife as the victim or something, well... I guess it kind of does, but I'm comfortable with that.


The brutality of the crime can be attributed to the criminal being a(n unstable) man. Women often use poison or drowning. Less brutal, but equally mortal. I think there are studies on the differences between how men and women commit crimes, with men being more violent than women. To me, a woman poisoning her children shouldn't be "less" of a crime than a man burning them just because the act it's "less violent". I'm not trying to downplay the crime, btw. Just saying that it will (or could) be sadly politicized by interested parts rather than deal with it objectively.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Feb 19, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Honestly, as much as a morbid cunt I am and as much as I have casually or seriously entertained the idea of doing the old An Hero Boogaloo in my lifetime, I just cannot comprehend people who chose to poison their suicide with trying to directly kill and hurt other people, let alone family and friends.
> 
> If its about some bullshit "taking control of muh life" thing then off yourself quickly after spending every last penny you have on proverbial/literal bitches and blow
> 
> ...



When I've thought about doing it it's about not letting them survive after you, which feels like a final insult
it's like if you're going down then take everyone else down with you


----------



## W00K #17 (Feb 19, 2020)

Now they can all be together in heaven.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Feb 19, 2020)

Ah ha ha, ah that's hot, that's hot!


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 19, 2020)

The Final Troondown said:


> When I've thought about doing it



Would you like to elaborate?


----------



## The Final Troondown (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Would you like to elaborate?



When I've been sufficiently depressed and pissed off there is that temptation to just go out shooting, I think that's pretty common. Going through with it is a different matter


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 19, 2020)

The Final Troondown said:


> When I've been sufficiently depressed and pissed off there is that temptation to just go out shooting, I think that's pretty common. Going through with it is a different matter



No. No its not.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 19, 2020)

Only in America folks.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> No. No its not.


You're not not gonna say that, when your wanting to cry you don't go and jerk off into peoples drinks right?


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Feb 19, 2020)

India Do it better


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Only in America folks.


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ire-dies-hospital-uttar-pradesh-a9236851.html https://www.indiatoday.in/crime/sto...ths-burnt-alive-in-tripura-1626413-2019-12-08 https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-44016176 https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ia-woman-gang-raped-burned-to-death-hyderabad


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 19, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Only in America folks.



It was Australia. 



Idonttrustlikethat said:


> You're not not gonna say that, when your wanting to cry you don't go and jerk off into peoples drinks right?



I don't get the reference, sorry.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> It was Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the reference, sorry.


I'm glad your understanding.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> It was Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the reference, sorry.


Fake News


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Feb 19, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Only in America folks.


>National Rugby League
>America
Do you are have stupid


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 19, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> >National Rugby League
> >America
> Do you are have stupid


I'm aware that I made a goof.


----------



## autism420 (Feb 19, 2020)

TheUnbecoming said:


> View attachment 1151792
> What kinda cut you want?


fuck my life up and light my kids on fire fam


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 19, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Only in America folks.


Hey did you know Rugby isn't really played in America and that Americans aren't the only ones who commit crazy wtf crimes I bet you didn't know that at first but now you do because IM TELLING YOU sorry you had to look foolish before you were made aware of these things but thats okay thats why you have me here to enlighten you and lead you to the promised land just try to do better okay


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 19, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> Any reason why he did


No good one, no.


----------



## Bird In Flight (Feb 19, 2020)

This is going to sound awful but it’s kind of a mercy his ex wife has passed away. There’s no way in hell I’d want to carry on living knowing my husband burned our children alive.


----------



## chunkygoth (Feb 19, 2020)

Divorce is a traumatic event and sometimes divorced parents hurt their own children in an attempt to punish their former spouse or exert control over their lives. 90% of kidnappings are perpetrated by a child's divorced/separated parent. There's also the recognized phenomenon of divorced/separated parents killing their children. The Center for Judicial Excellence tracks family court murders. Both men and women do it, although according to the link, fathers predominate. Just last month that poor little boy was killed by his divorced cop dad. Evil is not an abstract moral concept: it's real and there are evil people.

Anyone crazy enough to murder their own children after a divorce would have been crazy and dangerous during the marriage, and his wife was right to separate in order to protect the children.  It's just so so sad it came to this.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Feb 19, 2020)

chunkygoth said:


> Divorce is a traumatic event and sometimes divorced parents hurt their own children in an attempt to punish their former spouse or exert control over their lives. 90% of kidnappings are perpetrated by a child's divorced/separated parent. There's also the recognized phenomenon of divorced/separated parents killing their children. The Center for Judicial Excellence tracks family court murders. Both men and women do it, although according to the link, fathers predominate. Just last month that poor little boy was killed by his divorced cop dad. Evil is not an abstract moral concept: it's real and there are evil people.
> 
> Anyone crazy enough to murder their own children after a divorce would have been crazy and dangerous during the marriage, and his wife was right to separate in order to protect the children.  It's just so so sad it came to this.


With the divorced cop though, it was because he was a shithead. I want to know how many kid murders had the divorce be the causation.


----------



## chunkygoth (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't think divorce was the sole cause of any of the family court murders, but I do think it is correlated. The people who committed the murders were unstable before the divorce and had existing abuse problems. I think there's something about the control they lose - over their spouse and their children - that pushes an unstable violent person over the edge. That divorced cop would hurt his children when he dropped them off at their mom's house so that he could tell the court his children were crying and didn't want to go. The children were a means to an end to punish the ex-wife who embarrassed him by telling the truth.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Feb 22, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I'm aware that I made a goof.


The human race is equally as horrid everywhere in the world. This only further confirms that fact.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 9, 2020)

I would have to say this is worse than what Chris Benoit did. His son and wife died from asphyxiation, that's no where near as painful as being burned alive.


----------



## LegoTugboat (Mar 9, 2020)

The funeral for Hannah and her three kids was held today, and it seems that the, um, 'father' is being non-personed, which I fully agree with.

*Father who set alight his estranged wife Hannah Clarke and their three children is ERASED from the funeral as mourners celebrate four beautiful lost lives in shocking murder-suicide*









						Hannah Clarke and children farewelled with no mention of killer father
					

Rowan Baxter's name was not uttered at the funeral of his estranged wife Hannah, 31, and their children Aaliyah, 6, Laianah, 4, and Trey, 3, in Brisbane on Monday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Nothing was said about how Hannah Clarke and her three young children were killed throughout their funeral in Brisbane on Monday. 

The name of the children's father - who murdered them along with his estranged wife in an crime of appalling domestic violence - was not spoken by anyone during the service.
Instead, family and friends gathered to remember a devoted mother and three gorgeous children who were deeply loved by those who knew them. 

Hannah, 31, her daughters Aaliyah, 6, Laianah, 4, and son Trey 3, were laid to rest in a single white coffin almost three weeks after 42-year-old Rowan Baxter doused their car in petrol and killed them all. 
A composite image of Hannah and her children on the front of the funeral's order of service was taken from a widely-published picture of the family-of-five with Baxter cropped out. 







At the start of the service, celebrant Fiona Cunningham said the shared coffin, topped with pink flowers, showed that, 'As in life, they continue to be together'.

Hannah's brother Nathaniel Clarke delivered a eulogy remembering his sister as 'one of the greatest mums to walk this earth'.
'I've loved you since the day I was born,' Mr Clarke said. 'We weren't brother and sister, we were friends.'   

He remembered the family's last outing together to Sea World marine park on the Gold Coast, three days before Hannah and the children were killed.
'The day was a pure joy,' Mr Clarke said. 'They were the best memories, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
'I'm so sorry I couldn't protect you Hannah, Aaliyah, Laianah and Trey.'   

Mr Clarke described his nieces and nephew as beautiful children who reflected their mother.
'Aaliyah, you were everything a big sister should be, brave, strong and quite bossy,' he said.
'Laianah, you were the ratbag, the little middle. There was so much of Hannah in you. You were beautiful, sweet and caring with an amazing imagination. You were the sweetest kid and a beautiful mermaid.
'Trey, mother's little man and her best surprise.' 

Many of the hundreds of mourners who packed the penticostal Citipointe Church in Carindale to say goodbye did not know the family but like millions of Australians were heartbroken by their senseless murders. 

Prime Minister Scott Morrison was among them, as well as Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk and Police Commissioner Katarina Carroll.
A memorial bookmark which was handed out featured a picture of the smiling children with their mother below the words 'Forever in our hearts.'
'Your lives were a blessing, your memories a treasure,' it said. 'You are all loved beyond words, and missed beyond measure.' 

Hannah, Aaliyah, Laianah and Trey were killed on February 19 when Baxter hid in the front garden of her parents' house at Camp Hill, where the family was living, and ambushed them as she drove the children to daycare and school. 
The children died in the car, which Baxter set alight, while Hannah managed to free herself but died later in hospital with burns to 97 per cent of her body.
Baxter died at the scene from self-inflicted knife wounds.   

Hannah's friend Nikki Brooks told mourners 'Han was one in a million'.
'She was completely infectious, the kind of person you want in your corner,' Ms Brooks said.
Another friend, Lou Farmer, said Hannah was irreplaceable. 
'Han was the best role model for her daughters; she knew her worth,' Ms Farmer said.
'Hannah, the impact you had on people shows how special you are.'

Hannah's uncle Ian Adrian recalled the last time he saw her and the children, at her brother's wedding.  
'It was late in the day and the only people on the dance floor were my sister, brother-in-law, Hannah and her three children,' Mr Adrian said.
'The girls were really grooving, but it was Trey who stole the show. 
He could really bust a move, that kid, almost as good as his papa. This is how I do - and will in the future - choose to remember them.'  

After the eulogies, a group of children placed coloured butterflies on the coffin. 
In the aftermath of the murder, Hannah's family revealed she had long been a victim of domestic violence.
Her parents Lloyd and Suzanne Clarke told Daily Mail Australia of the increasingly 'frightening and monstrous' descent of Baxter in the lead up to him setting the car alight.

They said the cowardly murder-suicide was the end of a 'downward spiral' which began when Hannah, who was tired of 11 years in a controlling and abusive marriage, left in early November.   
'She had to get the kids and just go without saying anything, because he was such a control freak and would get into her headspace and she would give in,' her shattered father Mr Clarke said.

Baxter, a former NRL prospect, was occasionally allowed to see the children on weekends, but there was always tension, and even one assault, on drop-offs and pick-ups.
'He kidnapped [one of the kids] on Boxing Day and took her interstate for four days until the police got her back,' Mrs Clarke said.
'He stayed with a mate who was an absolute animal and sent Hannah a disgusting email blaming her for everything.'   

The couple believed Baxter was obsessively tracking his estranged wife's phone and location by hacking her device - forcing her to frequently change her passwords.
He sent Hannah suspicious attachments and 'knew things he shouldn't have known'.
'He was going through her phone and tracking her whereabouts. It was really scary,' Mrs Clarke said.

Baxter responded to his wife leaving him with hatred, hostility, pettiness, and even violence, her parents said.
'Everything got worse after she left as he couldn't control the situation anymore,' Mrs Clarke said.
Her husband added: 'He thought he was hard done by and wanted 50 per cent of custody and we knew that couldn't work, the guy didn't work, he couldn't support his own family. It started getting ugly.'

The horrific murders unfolded just around the corner from the Clarkes' house.
About 8.25am, Baxter poured petrol all over his children who were strapped in the back seat, on Hannah and himself, before setting the vehicle alight.
Hannah managed to free herself from the inferno screaming 'He's poured petrol on me', witnesses said.
Horrified onlookers have recounted how Baxter was 'going crazy' and telling residents not to help his children out of the burning car, before he stabbed himself to death.

Public memorial services have been held since the murder, with thousands turning out to pay tribute to Hannah and her children. 
Baxter's body was to be taken back to his birth country New Zealand to be buried with his mother. 

---

Honestly? They should have tossed Baxter's body in the outback and let the dingos have a feast. Cowardly cunt.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 15, 2020)

LegoTugboat said:


> The funeral for Hannah and her three kids was held today, and it seems that the, um, 'father' is being non-personed, which I fully agree with.
> 
> *Father who set alight his estranged wife Hannah Clarke and their three children is ERASED from the funeral as mourners celebrate four beautiful lost lives in shocking murder-suicide*
> 
> ...


What a disgusting motherfucker. Should have dumped him in a fucking sewage tank.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 15, 2020)

LegoTugboat said:


> The funeral for Hannah and her three kids was held today, and it seems that the, um, 'father' is being non-personed, which I fully agree with.
> 
> *Father who set alight his estranged wife Hannah Clarke and their three children is ERASED from the funeral as mourners celebrate four beautiful lost lives in shocking murder-suicide*
> 
> ...



They should DeeDee Blanchard his corpse.

What a beautiful family they were.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 15, 2020)

maybe the league should look into braindamage more.


----------

